# 1997 Honda Accord Complete Damping



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

*1997 Honda Accord SE Full Deadning*

Hello Everyone. It has been a while since I post something from my last car I was working on. Unfortunantly, I sold it. I did not loose any money from it, so that is good. My new project I am working on is a 1997 Honda Accord SE I bought from the auction. I plan on keeping this car for the next 3 years. I might as well dead the entire car. The car dash is completely out. Hitting the inside firewall with Damp and Spectrum first then Luxury liner pro. The engine, tranny and exhaust system is completely out. I plan on hitting the engine bay with Damp and spectrum. Under the entire car will have a couple of layers of Spectrum. I was about to apply the luxury liner pro but Ant. suggest I wait 3 more weeks before applying it since spectrum needs to be completely cured before I apply the Luxury liner pro. Pictures is what I accomplish so far and I will post more once I wait for the curing time for spectrum to dry before applying the luxury liner pro. Enjoy.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

*1997 Honda Accord SE Full Deadning*














































*My next step will be to hit the engine bay with spectrum and damplifier. Pictures will be loaded after the project is done.*


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

*1997 Honda Accord SE Full Deadning*

There is 6 wheels and tires that hold the front end of the car to make it secured from any rocking when I get started working underneath the car. I will also jack up the back later to add 6 more wheels and tires for a solid hold. Jack stands does not give me that much of security off the ground. The wheels and tires is a must for me. 








Firewall is completely damp and I will get it ready for spectrum after I complete the underbody of the car.
















































My next step is to clean and add damp in the middle curve under the car and clean the factory undercoat with degreaser and paint thinner, add some primer to hold the spectrum and spray down the entire underbody. Yes, I will drop the gas tank to add damp and also apply spectrum. More pics will be loaded after the work is complete.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow! 

Engine out, dash removed, full underbody application of sound deadener.......

I'm speechless!

Eager to see what you'll be doing next.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

There cannot be a better deadening project in existence.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Isn't there something specifically made for the exterior of the fire wall?


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Isn't there something specifically made for the exterior of the fire wall?


You can use ss spectrum on the firewall or ss firewall. Since my main concern will be to dead the entire car. I chose the ss spectrum because it is design to block the structure born noise. I will also use damplifier on the hood along with spectrum and cover it with a dose of motor mat pro. Motor mat pro will eliminate the excessive heat under the hood and also block some of the engine noise.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

placenta said:


> There cannot be a better deadening project in existence.


I dont know. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

ClassicCoupe said:


> Wow!
> 
> Engine out, dash removed, full underbody application of sound deadener.......
> 
> ...


More pics will be added soon. Just keep on checking back on this forum for the updates.


----------



## ehiunno (Feb 26, 2008)

For you to go through all the trouble to take the engine and dash out I am very surprised to see you using that "deadening" method. IME a better call would have been half or a quarter of that deadener + a hefty MLV barrier. You could get a layer of CCF and a double layer of MLV down everywhere easily with all the prep work you have done.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

ehiunno said:


> For you to go through all the trouble to take the engine and dash out I am very surprised to see you using that "deadening" method. IME a better call would have been half or a quarter of that deadener + a hefty MLV barrier. You could get a layer of CCF and a double layer of MLV down everywhere easily with all the prep work you have done.




He does say he will be using LLP from second skin, which is a mlv product + CCF.

But other than that, what you said x2

Waste of money, especially the damplifier on both sides of the firewall...

And why the spectrum OVER the damplifier + the underside + LLP?

Seems like if you were spending this much you could have just bought some shares of stock in SS... 

Also, why not skip layer after layer of stuff and just get some lead in there?


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

ehiunno said:


> For you to go through all the trouble to take the engine and dash out I am very surprised to see you using that "deadening" method. IME a better call would have been half or a quarter of that deadener + a hefty MLV barrier. You could get a layer of CCF and a double layer of MLV down everywhere easily with all the prep work you have done.


Its no trouble at all for me. I like what I am doing. Than again some people wouldnt understand. I only use second skin product because I had alot of bad experiance with xxx companies that after using there product it suddenly start falling apart.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

el_chupo_ said:


> He does say he will be using LLP from second skin, which is a mlv product + CCF.
> 
> But other than that, what you said x2
> 
> ...


Just like I thaught. Another one that just dont get it. Not a waist of money to me. If I am doing everything for under $1k than it is well worth it. I could of let some audio shop do it and charge me $3k or more just on labor but I am not crazy to give money away, especially over $3k on labor. I rather do it myself and see my accomplishment instead of it being somebody else accomplishment. Than again this is my project car. I have the time to get it done and I am the only one doing all the work at my own paste.
Sorry no lead product for me.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

just let him do want he wants because its his money, time, and skills....no criticism/advice/comments needed, just watch


----------



## ehiunno (Feb 26, 2008)

soundquality said:


> Its no trouble at all for me. I like what I am doing. Than again some people wouldnt understand. I only use second skin product because I had alot of bad experiance with xxx companies that after using there product it suddenly start falling apart.


Thats not my point. My point is that its been long known that using layer after layer of vibration damper is useless. You can get 99% of the same vibration damping by selectively applying damper on flat panels. There are very few of these on a firewall. Instead, when you pull the firewall, you should put a thick MLV or lead barrier and decoupler down (which can be done for much, much cheaper than second skins Luxury Liner or SDS's MLV).


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

ehiunno said:


> Thats not my point. My point is that its been long known that using layer after layer of vibration damper is useless. You can get 99% of the same vibration damping by selectively applying damper on flat panels. There are very few of these on a firewall. Instead, when you pull the firewall, you should put a thick MLV or lead barrier and decoupler down (which can be done for much, much cheaper than second skins Luxury Liner or SDS's MLV).


You could never know until you start taking your car apart and realize that some areas do required more than just using a single layer. I know because this is not the only car I damp before. Some areas on the firewall will require more than just a single layer because of the thinnest of the sheet metal. There are different noise I am trying to eliminate rather than vibration noise. I would never use lead barrier because it is not in my favor. I tried too many products and some work and other was just disasters. I only use product that I know that works and I dont have to worry about it falling off, melting or shrinking.


----------



## ehiunno (Feb 26, 2008)

He is only claiming its a waste because you could be getting better results with less money, not that you wont get some results this way. It will work, it could just be better and a LOT cheaper.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

well this should be a noisy car. 

nice work so far. i wish i could gut my daily driver and do this to it.


----------



## ehiunno (Feb 26, 2008)

soundquality said:


> You could never know until you start taking your car apart and realize that some areas do required more than just using a single layer. I know because this is not the only car I damp before. Some areas on the firewall will require more than just a single layer because of the thinnest of the sheet metal. There are different noise I am trying to eliminate rather than vibration noise. I would never use lead barrier because it is not in my favor. I tried too many products and some work and other was just disasters. I only use product that I know that works and I dont have to worry about it falling off, melting or shrinking.


If you are trying to eliminate something other than vibration noise, then dont use a vibration damper. Simple as that. 

I'll leave it at that. I am going to take azn's advice and let you do what you want .


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Either way, there is some crazy hi-effort there. Regardless of what products you use, your going to end up with one very quiet car. The limit is going to be the glass.
Im sure your also not going to forget the wheel wells (both sides), the mud guards & the roof.

I also own an 6th gen Accord sedan and know just what your going through. The dash alone is several hours work! Congrats!!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

That's alot of deadener!


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

soundquality said:


> Just like I thaught. Another one that just dont get it. Not a waist of money to me. If I am doing everything for under $1k than it is well worth it. I could of let some audio shop do it and charge me $3k or more just on labor but I am not crazy to give money away, especially over $3k on labor. I rather do it myself and see my accomplishment instead of it being somebody else accomplishment. Than again this is my project car. I have the time to get it done and I am the only one doing all the work at my own paste.
> Sorry no lead product for me.




SQ, I think you misunderstood. I dont think you should let any one else do this for you, nor pay "$3k" for a shop to do it. This is DIYma, I am glad you are doing it yourself. Hope it works as well as you plan!


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

el_chupo_ said:


> SQ, I think you misunderstood. I dont think you should let any one else do this for you, nor pay "$3k" for a shop to do it. This is DIYma, I am glad you are doing it yourself. Hope it works as well as you plan!


Understand. Hope it work as I plan also.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

sinister-kustoms said:


> That's alot of deadener!


Thats how I plan it.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> Either way, there is some crazy hi-effort there. Regardless of what products you use, your going to end up with one very quiet car. The limit is going to be the glass.
> Im sure your also not going to forget the wheel wells (both sides), the mud guards & the roof.
> 
> I also own an 6th gen Accord sedan and know just what your going through. The dash alone is several hours work! Congrats!!


 Dead quiet is what I am aiming. Yes, the wheel wells all 4 will get a dose and definantly the roof will also be completed.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow..

Wow.
Great job man. Looks like you put a lot of time end erengy in to making it exactly how you wanted to.
Not many people go to the lengths that you did. Double firewall and all. 

Way to go!

ANT


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

DIYMA said:


> Wow..
> 
> Wow.
> Great job man. Looks like you put a lot of time end erengy in to making it exactly how you wanted to.
> ...


Thanks Ant. Alot energy But I am looking foward of the finishing project when it is done.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 29, 2008)

....Uh...

You really tore it down!


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

This is the latest I have done today. I could finish but it was rainning all day today and the tropical storm claudette is in my area. It is even harder to work underneath the car than I expected. So far so good. I will be loading more picks during this week when it is a clear day to work.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

ZOMGVTEK said:


> ....Uh...
> 
> You really tore it down!


 yep, Alot of energy.


----------



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

What to say other then this is crazy want to do my car


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 29, 2008)

Do you plan on keeping the car bone stock besides the audio? It just looks like soo much work is put into this thing... Im wondering if you plan on doing anything CRAZY elsewhere.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice progress!
SQ I have a question & perhaps ANT/DIYMA might want to expand on further on this too.

I own the same car and thinking about the heat levels in the exhaust tunnel these cars put out. 
How will the glues & actual product go with coping with the heat?
What are the chances of run-off under there?

I've seen on some stick on mass products were due to heat the product has partionally softened or deteriorated. Not to the point were it falls of, but can leave residue or may slightly peel off.
Is this likely in this scenario?
Is cotting over the top of i all, like with a spray on deadner, likely to reduce any 
degredation/softening of the dampener?

Is there any difference (pros/cons) in deadning only the floor on the inside of the car Vs the outside?
(EG, assuming that tunell is done in that fashion, is that better/worse than doing the same but on the interior side?)
Is deadning both sides best, but could perhaps be in the realm of deminishing returns?

Sorry for so many questions, I'm curious as I would like to learn more about this and even do some to that level.
*BTW, my comments are on 16yrs of c/a and different deader brands.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

ZOMGVTEK said:


> Do you plan on keeping the car bone stock besides the audio? It just looks like soo much work is put into this thing... Im wondering if you plan on doing anything CRAZY elsewhere.


Well, not really. I have been looking of replacing the engine and tranny to an JDM
H22A CF2 or CD6 from japan. Same year, less miles, more power, more torque to compensate for the weight of the project. Also changing the rims to a low weight 9lbs to 13lbs rather than the factory rims which is over 17lbs. I will know more after completing the project.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

fatboyracing said:


> What to say other then this is crazy want to do my car


Lol. I can give you pointers of how you can do it yourself.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> Nice progress!
> SQ I have a question & perhaps ANT/DIYMA might want to expand on further on this too.
> 
> I own the same car and thinking about the heat levels in the exhaust tunnel these cars put out.
> ...



Funny thing is, when I did the firewall it was over 107 degrees outside. This product hold super strong. Other product I use from the past xxx company and even the brand names did fell off aorund 92 degrees and I was super upset and needed an alternative. Second skin product do there heat rating which is 500 degrees. Since I am using spectrum to spray on top of it, after the curing process which is a month, you will never have to worry about it. Even after after 7 days of doing it. The heat is what going to cure it because it is water base. Doing inside and outside will give you a superior result than just inside. When I apply the product from the ouside under the car and tap the deadner, I can hear the tin can sound eliminated. Doing inside only will give you good results also.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks soundquality, I will look further into this.

Good work and I know its easy to say but hard to, keep going!


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

soundquality said:


> *Funny thing is, when I did the firewall it was over 107 degrees outside.* This product hold super strong. Other product I use from the past xxx company and even the brand names did fell off aorund 92 degrees and I was super upset and needed an alternative. Second skin product do there heat rating which is 500 degrees. Since I am using spectrum to spray on top of it, after the curing process which is a month, you will never have to worry about it. Even after after 7 days of doing it. The heat is what going to cure it because it is water base. Doing inside and outside will give you a superior result than just inside. When I apply the product from the ouside under the car and tap the deadner, I can hear the tin can sound eliminated. Doing inside only will give you good results also.


In Tallahassee? You must be talking about heat index, right?



weather.com said:


> The highest recorded temperature was 104°F in 1932.
> 
> Average Weather for Tallahassee, FL - Temperature and Precipitation


Not bashing, just calling you out on your embellishment.



JD


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

99IntegraGS said:


> In Tallahassee? You must be talking about heat index, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the heat inside the warehouse. There is no air curculating inside. It felt like a dead heat box. Plus I have a thermostat in the warehouse to tell me the heat inside.


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

Man you are really dedicated to eliminating structure bourne noise. I have not eve gotten my doors done yet.  How much weight do you think you will be adding to your car?


----------



## 98kugt (Jul 27, 2007)

Geez...this is way farther than anything I've seen. I hope this work is worth it in the end result.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Why not just rhino liner the underneath of the car and the floorboards? 

I owned a 97 coupe and didn't go thru all that trouble and it was pretty quite even with 1200 watts. But I'll keep my eye on this, should get interesting..


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

SQ sorry for all the Q's 
...are these cars in the US 4-studd wheels or 5? 
Mine is a 98 sedan 6th gen and has 5 studs.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

AccordUno said:


> Why not just rhino liner the underneath of the car and the floorboards?
> 
> I owned a 97 coupe and didn't go thru all that trouble and it was pretty quite even with 1200 watts. But I'll keep my eye on this, should get interesting..


 Probably because Rhino Liner is not elastomeric and is incapable of converting vibrations in to heat, something that elastomeric dampers do very well...
Bed liners as sound deadening are a waste of money..

ANT


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

i have a car just like it ! id love to see how your gonna mount the speakers! the stock location sucks mega!


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> SQ sorry for all the Q's
> ...are these cars in the US 4-studd wheels or 5?
> Mine is a 98 sedan 6th gen and has 5 studs.


4 Studs.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

AccordUno said:


> Why not just rhino liner the underneath of the car and the floorboards?
> 
> I owned a 97 coupe and didn't go thru all that trouble and it was pretty quite even with 1200 watts. But I'll keep my eye on this, should get interesting..


No thank you.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

98kugt said:


> Geez...this is way farther than anything I've seen. I hope this work is worth it in the end result.


That is what I am counting on.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

DATCAT said:


> Man you are really dedicated to eliminating structure bourne noise. I have not eve gotten my doors done yet.  How much weight do you think you will be adding to your car?


I havent got an estimate weight yet. Just the inside firewall is about 32sqft of Damp and 6 layers of spectrum.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

syd-monster said:


> SQ sorry for all the Q's
> ...are these cars in the US 4-studd wheels or 5?
> Mine is a 98 sedan 6th gen and has 5 studs.


My daughter has a '98 Accord Coupe and it has 5 lugs. I think the V6 versions came with 5, the I4 version with 4.

JD


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

99IntegraGS said:


> My daughter has a '98 Accord Coupe and it has 5 lugs. I think the V6 versions came with 5, the I4 version with 4.
> 
> JD


My accord came with 4 lugs since it is the special edition and not the v6 version. I plan on doing an engine swap on it but I havent decided what I will go with.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

soundquality said:


> My accord came with 4 lugs since it is the special edition and not the v6 version. I plan on doing an engine swap on it but I havent decided what I will go with.


Sorry for participating in the thread hijack, I was answering syd-monster's general question about the number of lugs on U.S. Honda Accords. Your answer was specific to your particular model, I added info that I thought he might like to know.

JD


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

99IntegraGS said:


> Sorry for participating in the thread hijack, I was answering syd-monster's general question about the number of lugs on U.S. Honda Accords. Your answer was specific to your particular model, I added info that I thought he might like to know.
> 
> JD


No problem.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah, my apologies too. I'm just very interested!! This is one of those projects that makes you take notice.
Best to you Soundquality!


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> yeah, my apologies too. I'm just very interested!! This is one of those projects that makes you take notice.
> Best to you Soundquality!


Understand.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Today I had a little time to work on the car since it was sunny and not raining. This is the end result of what i accomplish today.

Under the car pics.




























Prep for Spectrum.










Spectrum spayed on the Damp that is on the firewall.


----------



## world27owns (May 1, 2009)

how much time have you spent on this so far just curious? Looks good keep it up


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

world27owns said:


> how much time have you spent on this so far just curious? Looks good keep it up


Thanks. I would say 2 weeks worth if I would of start and get to this level non-stop work.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

The end result after 6 layers of spectrum and 48hrs drying time.










The entire bottom of the car after 6 layers of spectrum and 48hrs drying time. The project came out just the way I want it.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

holy hell


----------



## evident (Apr 10, 2009)

great job!!!!

how much weight do you think was added to the car?


----------



## suetaing (Aug 23, 2009)

wow... that is really nice


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow man, impressive work! I do not know what else to say...........................


----------



## jadon087 (May 26, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## ds06max (Oct 17, 2008)

That is awsome good luck with that


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

ds06max said:


> That is awsome good luck with that


Thanks. More to come.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

evident said:


> great job!!!!
> 
> how much weight do you think was added to the car?


I dont know actually. I spend 32sqft. on the inside firewall, 20sqft under the hood firewall and the bottom. 2 Gallon of spectrum. So, 52sqft of damplifier and 2 gallons of spectrum. I am not close to 50% done yet. I can only imagine.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

After constant rain, I was waiting on it to go away to get back working on my car. I started preping it to add luxury liner pro to the firewall before I started putting everything back in place. Below is the result that I did so far.

*Luxury Liner Pro on the firewall.*









After luxury Liner Pro. I also put back the original honda sound pad that was on the firewall. As you can see, It is looking like factory. The wiring was put back together. I am cleaning the a/c evaporator from dirt and dust before putting it back. More pics will be loaded soon.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## bigbade99 (Sep 28, 2009)

This is incredible. I wish I could do this to my 98 ES V6 Accord. The road noise on the highway is pretty bad, this would solve everything! I'm really interested to see how this turns out. Did you do any driving/testing before you started for comparison purposes?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

mah gawd... this gonna be quieter than a lexus or any of those luxury cars.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

bigbade99 said:


> This is incredible. I wish I could do this to my 98 ES V6 Accord. The road noise on the highway is pretty bad, this would solve everything! I'm really interested to see how this turns out. Did you do any driving/testing before you started for comparison purposes?


Not yet. I have 2 accords with the same body. When I finish the project, I will be able to compare the difference and let everyone know the end result.


----------



## 98RedGT (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd love to see some sort of measurements taken between the two accords on various road surfaces to see the level of improvement for the work required. Keep it up!


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Took off the rest of the panels out. This is what I have done so far.

Roof is completely out. Prep it up to start the damping process.










Damplifier is added.



















Spectrum is applied after damplifier is added.



















Spectrum 48hrs. drying time.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

soundquality said:


> My accord came with 4 lugs since it is the special edition and not the v6 version. I plan on doing an engine swap on it but I havent decided what I will go with.


Well, the most common is the H22A. But, you could drop in the TL 3.2 V6 or the MDX 3.5 V6. They make mount kits for them to be bolted into Accords and Civics. Considering all the extra weight youll be carrying around between the equipment and all the deadener your adding to the car, the V6 would be a good option for you.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

when's the stereo install of this start? lol


----------



## spork (Jul 1, 2008)

I admire your dedication and patience for such a project!


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> when's the stereo install of this start? lol


Not any time soon.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

spork said:


> I admire your dedication and patience for such a project!


Thank you.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

you might want to check for clearence with the sunroof. i did the same thing on my 98 and put the sunroof bnack in and everything and it fit fine until i opened the sunroof and the glass scratched on the deadener. i was able to put as much as i wanted to on the roof skin but i couldnt even put one layer on the braces because it would drag on the glass. 

just throwing that out there. the rest looks great, im wanting to do my firewall like that but i dont have the down time to do it yet.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Paul1217 said:


> you might want to check for clearence with the sunroof. i did the same thing on my 98 and put the sunroof bnack in and everything and it fit fine until i opened the sunroof and the glass scratched on the deadener. i was able to put as much as i wanted to on the roof skin but i couldnt even put one layer on the braces because it would drag on the glass.
> 
> just throwing that out there. the rest looks great, im wanting to do my firewall like that but i dont have the down time to do it yet.


Oh, Yes. That was done before applying the deadner and spectrum. The sunroof will be place perfectly without that problem.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

GSlider said:


> Well, the most common is the H22A. But, you could drop in the TL 3.2 V6 or the MDX 3.5 V6. They make mount kits for them to be bolted into Accords and Civics. Considering all the extra weight youll be carrying around between the equipment and all the deadener your adding to the car, the V6 would be a good option for you.


H22A yes that will be a direct fit. TL 3.2 V6 or the MDX 3.5 V6 is not possible at all. I might go a different direction and swap the K series in there.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> just let him do want he wants because its his money, time, and skills....no criticism/advice/comments needed, just watch


Exactly. Look at how much he has spent on sound deadening and the car its going into. He has put a lot of thaught (sic) into this. He is not waisting (sic) his time.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Put at least as much effort into the sound barrier as you have the deadener. Deadener will not quiet your car very much. Put a nice layer of lead or vinyl over everything and try to leave no gaps. That's the only way you will really be happy with the results. Trust me, I've done similar work to my car, but less extensive. If you drive the car with the interior out and nothing but deadener you will be surprised how loud it is.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I think your doing a good job but I think you wasted your time and money on the spectrum on the roof and adding damp and spectrum to underneath the car was pretty waste also you should of done the floor with damp maybe spectrum and then LLP on the floor then call it a day and then if you really want to make the noise quieter for the drive you should glue/cement LLP to the wheel wells out side of the car so less noise comes in that way and dont forget to do the doors with mat and spray and LLP that will help out alot also. The one thing I notice that made the biggest difference was when I used expanding foam in my trunk going all the way up thru the C-pillars and covering the trunk flaps as well It took 28 cans of expanding foam of course I had to cut some of it out after it expanded in the spots I didnt want it to but I needed alot due to it keeps falling over but I kept building it up till it would not fall over any more.

I am not finished with my sound deadening yet but very close to it.

I congrats you on taking the whole dash out My friend would not help me do it and he worked at toyota he said there was to many thing in newer cars to look into and he only would of if I didnt need it for a daily driver car. oh well its still quiet but the back is quieter then the front after doing the expanding foam that is. Just look into it.

take a look at my build log

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/52149-2009-corolla-s-sql-build-log.html

Also look at this guys he is doing a spl truck though I did not do everything he did cause I am doing sql and not spl I am not going to be running as much power as him most likely.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-ultimate-sound-deadening-more-08-tundra.html


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I think I may do that next. I've done all I can to the interior of the car. The pieces barely went back in place because of all noise barriers. I would like to put some MLV or lead under the wheel wells. That's the one area where I need the most help. It would make more sense to stop the sound from ever getting into the car.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

trunks9_us said:


> I think your doing a good job but I think you wasted your time and money on the spectrum on the roof and adding damp and spectrum to underneath the car was pretty waste also you should of done the floor with damp maybe spectrum and then LLP on the floor then call it a day and then if you really want to make the noise quieter for the drive you should glue/cement LLP to the wheel wells out side of the car so less noise comes in that way and dont forget to do the doors with mat and spray and LLP that will help out alot also. The one thing I notice that made the biggest difference was when I used expanding foam in my trunk going all the way up thru the C-pillars and covering the trunk flaps as well It took 28 cans of expanding foam of course I had to cut some of it out after it expanded in the spots I didnt want it to but I needed alot due to it keeps falling over but I kept building it up till it would not fall over any more.
> 
> I am not finished with my sound deadening yet but very close to it.
> 
> ...


You should know the 08 tundra build is not an SPL truck. There wasnt any system put in the car. Everything whent back after the deadning. You should look at the build and notice that. Everything he did is exactly what I am doing inside my car except for the exterior. I already use expanded foam in every corner and holes there is. I ran 31 cans of Great stuff for the entire interior.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Mooble said:


> Put at least as much effort into the sound barrier as you have the deadener. Deadener will not quiet your car very much. Put a nice layer of lead or vinyl over everything and try to leave no gaps. That's the only way you will really be happy with the results. Trust me, I've done similar work to my car, but less extensive. If you drive the car with the interior out and nothing but deadener you will be surprised how loud it is.


Sorry, I will not put no lead on this project.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Excellent!
I take the easy way out to eliminate outside noise; via volume control.
:rockon:


----------



## Prozac (Oct 20, 2009)

It is unbelievable the steps that you have gone through to get rid of the outside world in that car. I hope it all works out for you.

Prozac


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Almost done damping inside. 31 cans of Great stuff was added to every crack inside and I still have more areas that need to be applied. When I was doing the firewall, I apply couple of can with great stuff but dont have any pics of it. Below is my progress within the 2 weeks.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

The gas tank is completely out of the car and Damplifier Black was added and couple of layer of spectrum. More damplifier and spectrum on the back of the car where the bumper goes and couple more layers underneath where the exhaust goes.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## .BNO. (Nov 8, 2009)

thats insane brah!

if only i had the patience to go that far on mine rolla. lol


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

I know in home theater you can have a room that is too dead. You might be the first in Car audio.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope you have money left for speakers, otherwise it might just be the quietest car ever in car audio


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

You should have done DB reading before and after this project. Right now it's all snake oil cause your ears are going to want to "hear" a difference from before and after


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

MaXaZoR said:


> You should have done DB reading before and after this project. Right now it's all snake oil cause your ears are going to want to "hear" a difference from before and after


I have another honda accord, same body style. It wont be hard for me to notice the difference.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

impressive dedication. it should be pretty damn dead. that's everything i've thought about doing but didn't have the desire (or ability to not drive it).
too bad you can't do anything to address the glass as a source of noise, eh?


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Great Job. that is serious dedication, I know you have probably thought of it but now would be a good time to drill any holes you may require for power cables, seeing as the engine is out, having just completed an install in an accord I found that this was a PITA
and I only had to run a charg cable to the rear battery, once again good work


----------



## truckboattruck (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, that thing is going to be heavy. I know when i deadened my accord, and finished installing everything, my gas mileage went up and my power went right out the window. It looks as if you have 4 lugs, so you have a 4 cyl. like mine.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

I plan on doing 5 lugs conversion and upgrading the motor and tranny. I wont be using the same motor and tranny. I already sold them to make way of a better swap.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Props for the dedication to deadening.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

soundquality said:


> I'm absolutely speechless. I'd have to commit ritual sepaku if I were given this task. My brain is exploding now and I'm not even working on this car


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Cardog (Aug 3, 2009)

You missed a spot! Go do it over again.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

That's a hell of a lot of work, man.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

the man is focused, nice work, hope it all turns out as planned.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Hell, while your at it you should have gone ahead and seam welded the car too....


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> Hell, while your at it you should have gone ahead and seam welded the car too....


I am thinking about seam weld certain part on the car. Just thinking about it.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Cardog said:


> You missed a spot! Go do it over again.


No thanks.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

3fish said:


> Any updates?


I will post some updates before the end of the month.


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

the deadener is worth more than the car! maby not yeat but soon!


----------



## Erotomania (Feb 2, 2009)

This thing is pretty intense for sure. Lots of props for the work and attention you're putting in. I still view through this, and have to ask myself is that really necessary?! 

To each his own, Fact: My car wouldn't be able to move with that much weight.


----------



## backotruck (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesomesauce. Did you actually fill the A, B, C pillars with expanding foam? Either way, you are in the 6th Sigma of the return on gains curve.


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

awesome job so far. subscribed. I'm in tally 2.


----------



## thazy2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Totally Sick! how do u have so much free time


Few ????:


Why don't you just buy a bmw or benz or lexus? All the deadening would have been preinstalled for the cost of material.....LOL


Will your have and screws left over?


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

thazy2 said:


> Totally Sick! how do u have so much free time
> 
> 
> Few ????:
> ...


Totally Sick! how do u have so much free time:

An hour or two when I am not working or taking care of other things.

Why don't you just buy a bmw or benz or lexus? All the deadening would 

have been preinstalled for the cost of material.

No thanks. I need a car for a project and that is why I went with the accord.

Preinstalled but Not the same MASS and not the same result.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

backotruck said:


> Awesomesauce. Did you actually fill the A, B, C pillars with expanding foam? Either way, you are in the 6th Sigma of the return on gains curve.


Yes. All done with Great Stuff expanding foam.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

timbo2 said:


> the deadener is worth more than the car! maby not yeat but soon!


Nope. Not even close.


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey Soundquality, out of curiosity would you happen to be Dave Stanford? This looks like something Dave would undertake and years ago the systems he built were mind blowing. Also he had an older Accord and i think worked at a Mechanics shop. Looking at he pictures and reading your replies just reminds me of Dave's personality too. If your not Dave, thats cool i just figured I would ask. lol 

Mike


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

Mike Hall said:


> Hey Soundquality, out of curiosity would you happen to be Dave Stanford? This looks like something Dave would undertake and years ago the systems he built were mind blowing. Also he had an older Accord and i think worked at a Mechanics shop. Looking at he pictures and reading your replies just reminds me of Dave's personality too. If your not Dave, thats cool i just figured I would ask. lol
> 
> Mike


Lol. Definantly not Dave Stanford.


----------



## soundquality (Sep 11, 2008)

*Latest work so far. *



















*Spectrum sprayed down.*


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

good to see the progress! keep it up!


----------

